# Off topic.... Find the cat



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Too cold to work outside. Find the cat... Frank


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*New try of image.... find the cat...*








New try for image..... Frank


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*The cat*

The cat is on left about halfway between top and bottom. Frank


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Are you sure that something didnt eat the cat?? Its either that or the cat runaway from the time you posted it and I looked!! I will have my kids look tomorrow


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*The cat is still in pic*

The cat is black and white with black face. Cat is moving down pile. Most of cat's front can be seen. Only one of my eyes works but I found the cat.
Here Kitty.. Frank


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Cat is on left edge of photo, right on the frame. Mostly white body with some black marks. Look about 40% down the frame, not the pile.


----------

